# Favorite NJ bottles



## BellwoodBoys

Just starting to get my collection unpacked, and thought i would make an ongoing thread with some of my favorite bottles from around NJ. First up a very rare blob from Port Reading NJ, embossed in the middle C Kruger Extra beer


----------



## BellwoodBoys

Frank Sabo Phillipsburg NJ JUMBO FLASK


----------



## BellwoodBoys

Bellmawr NJ blob in mint condition, when I first heard of this bottle I thought it was a pathetic spelling of Belmar, but to my surprise there is a Bellmawr NJ.


----------



## BellwoodBoys

A weird little one, The champanet co Flemington NJ


----------



## BellwoodBoys

Last one for now, only known seltzer from my town. S. Michelson Belmar, NJ. Michelson was Belmars biggest bottler. Have about 10 variants from the company alone. Will post more later.


----------



## BellwoodBoys

One of my shelves, Got new ones that are wide enough for 1 blob top. Am planning to have a whole wall with lighting done to display the beer and soda bottles still packed away.


----------



## BellwoodBoys

A closer look at a potpourri of old glass, not exactly NJ but I still appreciate it


----------



## BellwoodBoys

5 harder to find Long Branch and Red Bank bottles Jos Sicilio LONG BRANCH NJ (Mold error, Slugplate says Red Bank), Geo R Lamb Red Bank NJ Pony, Seashore bottling co Long Branch NJ, 2 Geo R Lamb Strong embossed blobs. 1 aqua 1 amber.


----------



## sandchip

Man, those are nice.  Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## BellwoodBoys

Thanks Sandchip! Should be uploading more photos soon.


----------



## BellwoodBoys

Ocean Grove NJ milks, Have a half pint packed up somewhere...


----------



## BellwoodBoys

Various shore milks Shadow Lawn West End NJ, Hillside Spring Lake NJ, Ormond Megill Belmar, Clover Creamtop Bay Ville NJ, F Clements Lakehurst NJ


----------



## BellwoodBoys

D Potter Asbury Park NJ, Rumson Dairy Rumson NJ, Fairlawn farms Allenhurst NJ.


----------



## BellwoodBoys

Some of my favorite hutches Belmar NJ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Asbury Park and one Long Branch


----------



## BellwoodBoys

3 EXTREMELY RARE BOTTLES F.J Rible Belmar NJ, H.W Brice Avon-by-the-sea NJ, B. Grover Key East NJ, for those of you who know NJ geography, Key East became Avon by the sea, which is still a speck of a town.


----------



## BellwoodBoys

3 more extremely rare bottles T.J Murphy Belmar and Bordentown NJ. C.B minton Sea Bright NJ, L McCormick Belmar NJ


----------



## BellwoodBoys

Pharmacy bottles from Belmar are almost impossible to find.  Seaside Pharmacy Belmar NJ, F.P Philbrick Belmar NJ, Gassins household remedies Belmar NJ patent med.


----------



## BellwoodBoys

Pharmacy bottles from Belmar are almost impossible to find.  Seaside Pharmacy Belmar NJ, F.P Philbrick Belmar NJ, Gassins household remedies Belmar NJ patent med.


----------



## BellwoodBoys

Other then the common riverside dairy, Belmar milks are very hard to find. Belmar Dairy Belmar NJ, H.L Wilson Belmar NJ, Megills dairy Belmar NJ (only 1/2 pint example known to exist), riverside dairy Belmar NJ- I have this in quarts and pints and will dig them out later.


----------



## BellwoodBoys

3 Michelson Belmar strapsides.


----------



## BellwoodBoys

My favorite bottle from Belmar, Stratford Inn N.W Croxson


----------



## BellwoodBoys

Getting some of my stuff out of the garage and back on the shelves where they belong! Thought I'd share some pictures of my favorites I had packed away. 4 South Jersey blobsChas G Franck Wheat Road Station, J.W Kirschoff Bridgeton, N.D Pasquale Main Ave, A Matinelli
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Minotola


----------



## BellwoodBoys

Atlantic City Bottling works Atlantic City NJ, Kensington Bottling Works Long Branch NJ, M. Barrett Asbury Park NJ, H.W Brice Long Branch, NJ


----------



## BellwoodBoys

S.W Haysman Long Branch NJ phoenix lip, Another M Barrett Asbury Park NJ, Wm R Jernee Spring Lake NJ, John Heldt Long Branch NJ


----------



## BellwoodBoys

Some "Clam Shell" bottles. Love these


----------



## BellwoodBoys

Now some color, will take more pics later John Heldt Long Branch NJ, C Krueger Newark NJ, W.A French Red Bank NJ, Lemleck and Betz Jersey City NJ


----------



## UncleBruce

Nice shares. Especially enjoy the beers.


----------



## BellwoodBoys

Thanks! I like the beers too, their quickly becoming my new specialty.


----------



## RED Matthews

Neat bottles you have shown us.  I am onto a kick of bottles that were made in the three mold method.  They fascinate me because when the bottom cup mold piece was made, they couid not chill the iron casting hole mold wall cast iron.  But they could chill the shoulder mold cavities.  This created bottles with cold mold ripple in the lower portion glass solidification. Chilling the iron creates a dendritic carbon structure in the iron the glass touches.  This causes the mold surface to stay hotter and the glass harden more uniform in thickness.  The unchilled iron moves the heat to fast in plain iron with scattered carbon clusters.  RED M.


----------



## BellwoodBoys

Thanks Red! Some very good information there on 3 piece mold bottles! As far as uniform in thickness, I've noticed out of all the bottles I have, the most invariable bottles as far as thickness goes are hutter blobs. Very little changes texture wise, but other smaller glass companies that produced blob tops and other closures aren't as consistent with the quality of the bottle. There will always be minor imperfections with any glass company but out of all Hutter blobs are made the best.


----------



## CreekWalker

Excellent collection! Awesome!


----------



## BellwoodBoys

Thanks Creekwalker!


----------



## devilonmyback

BellwoodBoys said:


> Pharmacy bottles from Belmar are almost impossible to find.  Seaside Pharmacy Belmar NJ, F.P Philbrick Belmar NJ, Gassins household remedies Belmar NJ patent med.


While digging a dry well this past summer, I found these PF Philbrick apothecary bottles, and note the name of the town; "Ocean Beach" which was the name of Belmar before it became Belmar, after researching, I put these around 1875 or so.


----------

